
7 Slack Integrations Developers Should Use - tkfx
http://blog.takipi.com/7-essential-slack-integrations-developers-should-know/
======
jakeva
"Pronouncing it Jiff vs. GIF still remains unresolved." \- Maybe for other
people, but for me there was never a debate. (reading "Jiff vs. GIF" aloud
just makes the whole thing seem even more ridiculous. If it is pronounced
"jiff" then why does asking if it should be "jiff vs GIF" make any sense?)

